# cuyahoga dam is coming down.



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

the dam at the sheraton is coming down.. they started this morning. check it out at cityofcf.com there's a link on home page.DAM CAM LIVE. pretty cool... been down a couple time's today. can't get very close, safety reason's, enjoy. JON


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i imagined them just blowing the thing up, that'd have been a lot cooler, but still interesting to see..... is this going to affect the flow downstream at all or is it more gradual? I mean, what if I were wading the hoga in Brecksville.... is there a risk of a huge influx of water that could be dangerous?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

there's not supposed to be  i talked to a gentleman from the construction co, he told me that they're removing a foot at a time across the back side of the dam. i'm real courious as to what's going to be found after 101 yrs of being covered with water. JON


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

trapperjon said:


> there's not supposed to be  i talked to a gentleman from the construction co, he told me that they're removing a foot at a time across the back side of the dam. i'm real courious as to what's going to be found after 101 yrs of being covered with water. JON


Jimmy Hoffa? But seriously its going to be cool to see stuff our older generations never got too. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

How did they get the barge carrying the backhoe down close to the falls? Small tug boat?

Once they take out the concrete, will the water level be high enough to get the barge back upstream?

Thanks for any light you can shed on these questions! Very interesting project.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's that damn cam
http://new.livestream.com/accounts/4516213/events/2204531


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

billjaco said:


> How did they get the barge carrying the backhoe down close to the falls? Small tug boat?
> 
> Once they take out the concrete, will the water level be high enough to get the barge back upstream?
> 
> Thanks for any light you can shed on these questions! Very interesting project.


it come's apart in five sections. and by the size of the bulldozer that's parked under the bridge..... not going to be a problem. tomorrow they're going to make a cut next to the building that used to be the power plant to reduce vibration from the jackhammer. HUGE partner saw from what i understand. just got back from fishing just up stream from there got 7 smallies and 1 small pike and well over 100 crawdads that were stranded high and dry. water was dropping faster than they could move. going back in the morning  i picked a good week to take a vacation JON


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

How will this effect the levels by Waterworks. Will that boat ramp even be usable?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Eventually they will take out all the dams on the river. There are plans to take out the big Edison dam as well.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

that's going to be quite the job. went that happens, they will have to take care of all the backed up sediment there as well.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

coachfozz said:


> How will this effect the levels by Waterworks. Will that boat ramp even be usable?


once the powerhouse dam come's out (2nd dam) it should make a huge difference, IMO, i'm guessing the ramp will be out of the water. it's been well over a hundred year's since the river's had it's nutural flow, ton's of silt need to be washed out, going to be interesting to see what happen's during the next flood behind waterwork's. as far as the gorge go's i've read it's estimated to cost around 19 million JUST to remove the sediment. i'll be supprised if that project ever happens. JON


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> How did they get the barge carrying the backhoe down close to the falls? Small tug boat?
> 
> Once they take out the concrete, will the water level be high enough to get the barge back upstream?


I was thinking the same thing when I saw the picture of thar barge. Upstream a little ways is another dam that will be taken out. So how did they get that barge and excavator between the two dams????


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Its amazing what a good backhoe operator with an imagination can accomplish.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Removing these dams will help flush out the sediment that built up in Waterworks after the monroe falls dam was removed, but it will also lower the water level which will make the ramp unusable except for kayaks. 

It might reduce the flooding at the park too. 

I'm looking forward to fishing front st. park across from Acme for smallies, and down by the sheraton.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I saw the picture of thar barge. Upstream a little ways is another dam that will be taken out. So how did they get that barge and excavator between the two dams????


They built an access drive along side the rt8 exit ramp that run's along the river and under broad blvd bridge. the live cam doesn't do it justice. it's a must see !!!! i wish i knew how to post pix from my phone, i got some pretty cool before and after's. or i should say day1 and day2 since it's still going down, picked up around another 50 or so crawdads this am. JON


----------



## tncj (Jul 25, 2013)

Looking at the video its now a stream....man what a difference

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

now the biggest problem will be is how much public access will there be to fish these areas?


----------



## tncj (Jul 25, 2013)

It doesn't look like much at all

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

billjaco said:


> How did they get the barge carrying the backhoe down close to the falls? Small tug boat?
> 
> Once they take out the concrete, will the water level be high enough to get the barge back upstream?
> Thanks for any light you can shed on these questions! Very interesting project.




LOL! That's a ITTY-BITTY excavator!!! Looks like about a 50,,,, when we tore the mills down, we used a 4,000! 

Hello bill,,, just guessing but
When the water is too low to float that barge, they'll drag it up the bank like a johnboat. Maybe throw some axles under it, or drag it up on a flat bed (like a dumpster hauler) and down the road they go. 
Once the pool gets lowered the excavator can track up the creek to the next dam, or crawl up the bank to the low-boy hauler.
I use'ta build and tear down bridges across lakes & build breakwalls up Erie. I was in an excavator out 50'-100' off shore,,,, water was 8'-12' DEEP,,, I had to do it WITHOUT A BARGE, In the winter, with 4 & 5 foot waves splashing inches beneath my feet. 
(that's why I'm still alittle nuts! lol ;>)

Hey billjaco,
We would drag or push the barge down the bank and into the water just enough to half-way float. Them Build a ramp on the bank and crawl the excavator up on to the barge. Then Walk the machine to the far side, till the beached end floats.
Same as launching a 16' boat off shore, and having to move all the FAT GUYS to the BACK! 

I CAN'T WAIT TILL THEY DO THE BULA RIVER! SMALLMOUTH & STEELHEAD
20 MILES UP CREEK! And after it flushes,,, NO MORE EXCUSES TO NOT STOCK EYES, SAUGER & STEEL FINGERLINGS!!!
OH BOY!!! AMEN!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Eliminator said:


> Its amazing what a good backhoe operator with an imagination can accomplish.


imagination?
I love it, LMBO!
I get bored easy,,, I would'a done it for free,,,, just for the fun-of-it!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

bdawg said:


> Removing these dams will help flush out the sediment that built up in Waterworks after the monroe falls dam was removed, but it will also lower the water level which will make the ramp unusable except for kayaks.
> 
> It might reduce the flooding at the park too.
> 
> I'm looking forward to fishing front st. park across from Acme for smallies, and down by the sheraton.


I saw that section fairly recently, looked like it could be a bit deeper.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

That's awesome! Glad the City is getting that done. I would really like to see the Edison Dam get taken out. When that finally cleared all out, the Steelhead could run all the way up the river!


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Camera is back up on the other dam


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be down there this evening. The smallies have been tearing up 2in blk twistertails 1/6oz jig, might be last chance till after the dam is down. 

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

the river has dropped about a foot behind waterworks already. I slammed the smallies last night along front st, drifting crawlers under a float, biggest was just over 3lb.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Holy Smallmouth Trapper! I've got to get down there! :B


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW.... What a difference a day makes. 







second picture is looking up stream from old pontoon docks


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah it is a sad thing to see this. You know the fishing down at the Gorge is going to be on fire, We need to petition First Energy into putting a boat ramp down there. It would be sweet.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Just imagine the tons of silt and crap that's going to be washed into the gorge. A couple good storms is gonna change the landscape.

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I was down at the Front St. park across from Acme last night. Couldn't go out on the mud flats without sinking. Pretty dangerous to try! I casted from the original shore and could reach the middle of the river in some places. Then, had to drag the lure back through the mud to recast. Didn't even get a nibble! Gonna take a couple years to get grass growing on those banks!


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

I stopped at riverfront park yesterday and walk on the bridge next to it, was expecting to see more junk in the river saw a lot of bikes. Maybe more stuff under the sut/mud. Do remember when I was a kid fishing under the bridge we heard some laughing from kids above on the bridge then saw a moped go splashing in the water. 200 years I thought I would see more. Looks like those docks at waterworks might not be to usefull anymore. at least not at that location.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Was just there (59/Front st) Saturday and what a difference now... Took a couple pics to share.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I know their are mixed opinions on the removal of these concrete thingies but I, as a local resident, like the thought of the river being a bit more natural. Pike guys may not like it and smallie lovers are mixed... but to me it isn't necessarily about a fishery. I live in Cuyahoga Falls, not Cuyahoga dams! 

I for one can't wait for the day that the big one is removed. Sure there will be a discharge of sediment. But a year or two after removal we will be able to view the urban natural beauty that is sandwiched between a freeway and a neighborhood. Seriously, people drive days to see what we have, or should have, in our backyard. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

As of right now, the docks at waterworks are still functional. I caught some nice gills there today. As long as it stays close to that I will be happy. How deep is it at 59 where those pictures were taken? It looks like a rocky border so the fishing may be okay there as well. Might have to check it out.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Just imagine the tons of silt and crap that's going to be washed into the gorge. A couple good storms is gonna change the landscape.looks like 2 to 3ft around the acme area, seen a couple guys catching and KEEPING perch.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

I can remember when they took down the Monroe Falls dam....from that point downstream was nothing but silt and mud....it took 2 years for the fishing to recover...was up there fishing from rt 91 and downstream and caught 8 nice LM bass, several white bass, crappies, perch and my favorite carp all on a fly rod using different streamers and pheasant tail nymphs.....I checked out the river by that highview park and went across the bridge that overlooks the river while they were tearing down the dams and the water was almost pure black...no doubt that will run downstream into the gorge and downstream from there into the cuyahoga valley river park...it's going to possibly take a year or so for the fishing to recover....and besides the next heavy rain event will wash even more mud and sut down the river....be interesting to see how this whole ordeal turns out...


----------

